# Most theologically sound colleges/seminaries



## robot (Mar 16, 2004)

Which ones would you recommend? I'd like to know what are some good Christian liberal arts colleges and seminaries that are soundly Reformed.


----------



## staythecourse (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm being told DTS is the way to go (inside joke)

I'm looking myself and I'm getting convinced on Southern in Louisville and Reformed Theo Seminary in FL. I will look into Knox and a couple ohers that were recommended but don't come to mind immediately.:smile:


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 17, 2004)

Robot,

Since you are soon to be in Dallas, I would recommend you check out WTS Dallas. A number of our members are attending there and speak highly of it. As far as colleges are concerned, I would recommend you try [b:80bbfe4300]THE EDUCATIONAL AND CULTURAL HUB OF THE UNIVERSE[/b:80bbfe4300], Texas A&amp;M University


----------



## robot (Mar 17, 2004)

[quote:f9ac3ab178][i:f9ac3ab178]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:f9ac3ab178]
Robot,

Since you are soon to be in Dallas, I would recommend you check out WTS Dallas. A number of our members are attending there and speak highly of it. As far as colleges are concerned, I would recommend you try [b:f9ac3ab178]THE EDUCATIONAL AND CULTURAL HUB OF THE UNIVERSE[/b:f9ac3ab178], Texas A&amp;M University  [/quote:f9ac3ab178]

My dad said I'd probably like Texas A&amp;M... I'm planning on being a Marines Reservist while going through college, so I think that could work out nicely at Texas A&amp;M.


----------



## Galahad (Mar 17, 2004)

Being a Reservist and going to college sometimes are mutually exclusive things (I discovered this when they deployed me to Afghanistan in the middle of my Senior year.). But, I think Texas has a tuition waver if you are National Guard - that might be worth looking into - I know Florida does (all the hurricanes).


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 17, 2004)

*Christian Colleges*

Grove City College is an excellent Christian liberal arts college. Bellhaven in Jackson, MS is also very good- a new member of the faculty, Dr. Guy Waters, is one of the best and brightest young reformed minds. Hillsdale (while not specifically Christian) is also a very good school.


----------



## robot (Mar 17, 2004)

[quote:b3caa55866][i:b3caa55866]Originally posted by Galahad[/i:b3caa55866]
Being a Reservist and going to college sometimes are mutually exclusive things (I discovered this when they deployed me to Afghanistan in the middle of my Senior year.). But, I think Texas has a tuition waver if you are National Guard - that might be worth looking into - I know Florida does (all the hurricanes). [/quote:b3caa55866]

Oh yeah? How was your deployment? Did you go back to finish your last year of college?


----------



## twogunfighter (Mar 17, 2004)

It might take the reservist 8 years to make it through college in today's operational environment. And that's assuming that he passes everything .



[Edited on 3-18-2004 by twogunfighter]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 17, 2004)

*Second-tier Christian colleges*

Wheaton College and Westmont College are two of the very few conservative, Christian liberal arts colleges in the nation that actually have second-tier status academically. Most Christian colleges are third or lower. And while Wheaton and Westmont aren't exclusively Reformed, there are well-respected Reformed professors at each, including Mark Noll at Wheaton, author of [i:85dbba660d]The Scandal of the Evangelical Mind[/i:85dbba660d].

Chris


----------



## Galahad (Mar 18, 2004)

It was good - dusty, but good. I'm still in the process of finishing. &lt;chuckles&gt; I'm out now, so I'm growing my beard and my hair. Eight years of having to conform to a dress code and now I can do silly things like have sideburns or a goatee. &lt;chuckles&gt;


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 18, 2004)

Robot,

FYI, Through the Corp of Cadets, Texas A&amp;M graduates more officers into the military than any other University outside of the Military Academies.


----------



## panicbird (Apr 6, 2004)

[quote:37d92d59a2][i:37d92d59a2]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:37d92d59a2]
Robot,

As far as colleges are concerned, I would recommend you try [b:37d92d59a2]THE EDUCATIONAL AND CULTURAL HUB OF THE UNIVERSE[/b:37d92d59a2], Texas A&amp;M University  [/quote:37d92d59a2]



No way. Hook 'em horns!!!


Of course, I went to Union in Jackson, TN, so there you go.


----------



## raderag (Apr 6, 2004)

[quote:5c1f56de3c][i:5c1f56de3c]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:5c1f56de3c]
I would recommend you try [b:5c1f56de3c]THE EDUCATIONAL AND CULTURAL HUB OF THE UNIVERSE[/b:5c1f56de3c], Texas A&amp;M University  [/quote:5c1f56de3c]

Whoop!!

Class of '93 (ahem, I graduated in '99 since I took a 6 year hiatas).


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 6, 2004)

[quote:ac5579a7c1][i:ac5579a7c1]Originally posted by raderag[/i:ac5579a7c1]
[quote:ac5579a7c1][i:ac5579a7c1]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:ac5579a7c1]
I would recommend you try [b:ac5579a7c1]THE EDUCATIONAL AND CULTURAL HUB OF THE UNIVERSE[/b:ac5579a7c1], Texas A&amp;M University  [/quote:ac5579a7c1]

Whoop!!

Class of '93 (ahem, I graduated in '99 since I took a 6 year hiatas). [/quote:ac5579a7c1]

Gig'em Ag

Class of '79!


----------



## micahaaron (Apr 6, 2004)

[quote:c2dd0b6003][i:c2dd0b6003]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:c2dd0b6003]
[quote:c2dd0b6003][i:c2dd0b6003]Originally posted by raderag[/i:c2dd0b6003]
[quote:c2dd0b6003][i:c2dd0b6003]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:c2dd0b6003]
I would recommend you try [b:c2dd0b6003]THE EDUCATIONAL AND CULTURAL HUB OF THE UNIVERSE[/b:c2dd0b6003], Texas A&amp;M University  [/quote:c2dd0b6003]

Whoop!!

Class of '93 (ahem, I graduated in '99 since I took a 6 year hiatas). [/quote:c2dd0b6003]

Gig'em Ag

Class of '79! [/quote:c2dd0b6003]

The Cadets have a great marching band, especially during half-time at their home football games. I saw them for the first time last year when the Aggies played Utah at Kyle Field.

[Edited on 4-6-2004 by micahaaron]


----------



## Providence Girl (Feb 17, 2005)

*Solid Reformed College in Southern California*

Hi ya'll

Since all kinds of schools are being plugged, I thought it would be "kosher" to plug Providence Christian College =)

Providence is a brand new, confessionally reformed, four year liberal arts college located in Ontario, CA (Inland Empire). Our location means access to one of the largest cities in the United States (Los Angeles) as well as access to the gateway to Latin America and the Pacific Rim. We plan on taking full advantage of our unique location. From 4 day school weeks that allow for special life experience weekends called Weekends of Work and Worship in the World, to senior internships, to personal mentoring, to the chance to be a pioneer in a new reformed endeavor, Providence offers a wonderfully unique, reformed, learning experience. 
check out Providence Christian College at 
www.providencechristiancollege.org or contact me at 
[email protected]


----------

